# Panic!



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I was hoping to make this years walk through bigger and better than last year, but right now I have Nothing new done and yes I'm in a panic! I've been so busy with work around the house that my workshop is in disorder and have nowhere to get cracking... Oh well! I'm sure I'm not the only one, lets see how this goes!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

The only one who knows you wanted it to be bigger and better is you! No need to put pressure on yourself. Plan for "same as last year with maybe something new" and you'll probably get a lot more done and have a lot more fun doing it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got 5 props in the making and none are close to done. I'm in a panic as well, so I feel for ya.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with HHS. We sometimes can get so caught up with our own personal satisfaction we shoot our self in the foot!

A messy work area before I start working is always my biggest problem.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks you all! I guess I'll just put my head down and work! I think it's this panic that makes it so much fun!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I found last year I was woefully unprepared to build a walkthu in my back yard, and spent half the time running to get materials. 

This year I've been collecting pallets all year long, a couple at a time, and have close to 60 in my backyard. About 40 more and I'll be ready for construction.

Buy and make things early, that way you are not hammering nails and spraying Great Stuff as the tot's are knocking on your door.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ready, Set, Panic!*


I decided it was time for a reality check. Took out the calendar, compared it to my Halloween to do list. I recovered from my fainting spell and am now trying to figure out how to fit 60 days worth of work in less than 30.

Anyone else feeling the pinch?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am terrified. 

The date is moving up so quickly. I thought I had done really well this year, but that appears to be wrong. Plus, all of the rude people I know keep planning things like baby showers in mid-October.  Don't they know I don't have time? So selfish of them to think of their new baby before they think of me.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, pinch? We went live this past Saturday so I'm already on a steady diet of Pepto Bismol and Advil. Actually now that opening night is over, it's like a great weight has been lifted. I always shoot for the moon so to speak so I never accomplish everything I hope for - but then our guests never know what our intentions were to begin with. What I mean is, set your goals high and even if you don't reach all of them, it should still turn out to be a great experience for the tots.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

We have so far to go yet, my annual glut of October horror movies is really going to suffer for lack of time.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm thankfully right on track so far, it's always the stuff that I didn't know that I needed that kill me at the last minute


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn rain....making it so I can't work outside, and body-achey and don't want to work INside either...leth R gee......


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I am hating that my company moved it's office 1 hour away from me.. grrr leave it's dark, get home it's darkk, really putting a nail in my coffin on setting up... Thank gawd my house next to me is a sound sleeper and dont mind the sawing drilling, pounding and occasional @#^%$!* being thrown out at midnight... or I would never get done!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This year I decided not to make any new props and make do with what I had for last year. I did make a fleece blanket and my drummer costume which both turned out pretty good. Also, with the Halloween Pokeno Party set for Oct. 16th, the inside of the house is pretty much decorated and I'm on schedule with the decorations for the outside. I really don't put out a lot of my outside props until Halloween day. 

Last night I actually got to lay on the couch and watch "Halloweentown". Sometime I feel that I work it sooo much that I only get to enjoy it for little period of time and then I have to pack it away. I will actually have time this year to go on a Haunted House/Hayride and/or watch some horror flicks and make some ghoulish treats that I haven't had time for before to do.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Every year I feel the anxiety of too much work and not enough time to get it done. People who don't create a haunt have no idea of the time and stress that's involved. But everyone here understands. This year I'm doing what I can do to priorities.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

austenandrews said:


> We have so far to go yet, my annual glut of October horror movies is really going to suffer for lack of time.


I can relate! Every October I made up this list of must see horror films and we'd watch a few from the list every weekend. I even made a little schedule and posted it on the fridge so everyone would know what movies were playing on what night. Done that for the last five years. But this year I decided to finally do a yard haunt which I started working on in July. 
Well here it is October and we haven't watched the first horror movie.

But I think I'm on track to have everything done. But I'm not sure enough to take a night off and watch a movie or two.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Haunted Bayou =


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

All I really have to do is get our Newest Haunt Set set up and finished and then buy more Inflatables and some other smaller supplies and I am all done for the year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

As far as i can tell, i'm on track. okay, that's not quite true...i thought i was all set, but then some new ideas popped up. thankfully they shouldn't take much time...hoepfully!

i put up the rest of the lights today...and then i'll be done for now.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

I swore I'd finish everything before October this year and just enjoy the month. No such luck. My stressing is causing my husband to stress. (It's all the the things I need his help with that are not finished lol)

We can do it....as my husband says (right before I roll my eyes) "There's plenty of time".


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Managed to get some of the large props out on the front lawn still no lighting, but it actually looks more interesting that way( for now). Still have not begun the walk trough in the back but I do have it planned and it should go well. As I was working outside I had a little kid ask if I was having the walk trough this year and was it going to be as good as last years...... Talk about pressure... Still going though nice and steady!


----------

